# /etc/init.d/xprint: ## FATAL ERROR

## mirek

When I reboot my PC I get error message 

```
/etc/init.d/xprint: ## FATAL ERROR: Unknown XprojectRoot.
```

Anyone else got this problem, or know how to fix it? 

Thanks

----------

## mirek

Bump!

----------

## patrix_neo

I did a workaround in my /etc/init.d/xprint script

Look for a line saying

```
 [ -d /usr/X11/bin ]  && XPROJECTROOT=/usr/X11

[-d /usr/x11R6/bin ]  && XPROJECTROOT=/usr/X11R6 
```

I added this line:

```
 [ -d /usr/bin ]  && XPROJECTROOT=/usr 
```

It obviously tries to find your X-binaries. In the old days they were placed in /usr/X11 or /usr/X11R6

Now is not that the case. I got rid of the errors. So far (crossing fingers) it's been OK

[edit] LOL - Now this was an old thread (slash) error.  :Smile:  I don't know what dinosaurian complication I have stumbled up on BUT, for each login I make, that ## FATAL ERROR unknown XProjectRoot

shows up. I made the change in the xproject init-script and it went away. Anywhoo...It obviously (again) has to do with the xcb-library ?

----------

## TequilaTR

I have the same messages. - Also a very old always updated gentoo install.

Hm.. could it be, that this script somehow got forgotten?

Ich checked if it belongs to anyone:

equery belongs /etc/init.d/xprint

[ Searching for file(s) /etc/init.d/xprint in *... ]

gives nothing, checking with some other script:

equery belongs /etc/init.d/alsasound 

[ Searching for file(s) /etc/init.d/alsasound in *... ]

media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5 (/etc/init.d/alsasound)

I do not have this script on my laptop, which also seems to 

work fine,

so i moved the script out of the init.d directory, let's see if anyone misses it... :D 

Cheers

----------

## Dammital

 *TequilaTR wrote:*   

> I have the same messages. - Also a very old always updated gentoo install.

 

Um, me too, with an /etc/init.d/xprint dating back to 2004.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

xprint has been removed from Portage about half an year ago entirely, it was part of X.org.

the files in /etc are not autocleaned...

----------

## TequilaTR

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> xprint has been removed from Portage about half an year ago entirely, it was part of X.org.
> 
> the files in /etc are not autocleaned...

 

Hm, ok. That explains it.

However: The init.d scripts usually get updated by etc-update. Why didn't it also prompt to remove the xprint script?

----------

## tgnb

also had this problem and the /etc/init.d/xprint file from 2004

removing it solved my issue

----------

## spacejock

Same problem here - 2004 dated xprint script in /etc/init.d

Happy to see it's okay to delete. Zapping now... and it all seems to work.

Thanks Google and Gentoo Forums.

----------

